# Sidecar on new bike



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Mounted sidecarrier on new bike!


----------



## mike61911 (Mar 18, 2012)

that is awesome!! never saw or heard of fatboy until i signed on here ! does the sidecar affect the handling in any way? are those side cars around the same price as the others ?
newbie sorry for the questions


----------



## morganxc (Mar 27, 2012)

very nice


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

get yourself a 3" trials tire for that thing! 
otherwise it'll dig in on the beach when your bike doesn't! 
I've got a 2.2" on my sidehack, and 2.3"s on the cougar.
the extra cush and floatation of fatter tire is worth it on trailers too!


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

i toyed with the idea of a sidecar. i stayed away for a few reasons:
- wider footprint
- not as much trunk space
- only 1 kid
- not guaranteed to work with all bikes

while i may be down to hauling 1 kid, we still like all the extra trunk space of the courgar 2. but sometimes i wouldnt mind an even smallet footprint the cougar1...


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

Guaranteed that you're the only person in town with that setup. Very nice.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

byknuts said:


> get yourself a 3" trials tire for that thing!
> otherwise it'll dig in on the beach when your bike doesn't!
> I've got a 2.2" on my sidehack, and 2.3"s on the cougar.
> the extra cush and floatation of fatter tire is worth it on trailers too!


 You've inspired me! I am looking at a schwinn occ chopper from craigslist this weekend! Some of these are running 20 x 4.25 tires!


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

RolledMeat said:


> Guaranteed that you're the only person in town with that setup. Very nice.


I have yet to see another sidecar, but I think price is a big factor there. I got a deal on mine used, but I had to travel quite a ways to buy it.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

nelzbycks said:


> You've inspired me! I am looking at a schwinn occ chopper from craigslist this weekend! Some of these are running 20 x 4.25 tires!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

only a 2.1" bmx tire, but WAY better suited to real riding that the stock 1.5" or whatever it is. (on my 1x1 last year with 3" kenda slicks.)

the stock rims are pretty narrow, but the trailer doesn't lean over like a bicycle does so there's very little lateral force being put onto the sidewall of the tire. I doubt you'd get a blow-off or anything if you keep the psi reasonable.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

byknuts said:


> only a 2.1" bmx tire, but WAY better suited to real riding that the stock 1.5" or whatever it is. (on my 1x1 last year with 3" kenda slicks.)
> 
> the stock rims are pretty narrow, but the trailer doesn't lean over like a bicycle does so there's very little lateral force being put onto the sidewall of the tire. I doubt you'd get a blow-off or anything if you keep the psi reasonable.


I've seen that pic and it was definitely an inspiration for me. It wasn't long after that I bought my own sidecar. My son turns 4 in June, so I'll probably only get 1 more year of kid hauling out of it; then maybe a cargo conversion of some sort! I really do enjoy the uniqueness of it!


----------



## BenjoClark (Mar 6, 2011)

This is very RAD! Would you mind explaining the mounting bracket apparatus for the sidecar? Even better would be a close up pic or two. I've got a pugsley and boy on the way so I must have this setup. Kindly,


----------



## BenjoClark (Mar 6, 2011)

BenjoClark said:


> This is very RAD! Would you mind explaining the mounting bracket apparatus for the sidecar? Even better would be a close up pic or two. I've got a pugsley and boy on the way so I must have this setup. Kindly,


Update: The boy was born in Sept '12 and I got the sidecarrier setup for some fatbike riding.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

BenjoClark said:


> Update: The boy was born in Sept '12 and I got the sidecarrier setup for some fatbike riding.
> View attachment 770548
> View attachment 770548
> View attachment 770549


AAAHH! You did it! You did what I was going to do! Did you have to drill new holes for spoke count? Spoke pattern? I bought that silly Schwinn Stingray months ago. Almost a year ago! I have never laced up a wheel before so I was dragging my feet on it, and you went out and did it! Congrats! That looks as good as I knew it would! I am going to drag that Schwinn out of the snow right now. New spokes? Spoke length?


----------



## BenjoClark (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah man! I'm super stoked about it. I think it turned out pretty great. You should check out this thread below where I detailed a little more about the relacing the wheel etc. It wasn't hard at all. Cheers!

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-chariot-830209.html


----------

